# Renting a house in Adelaide



## rodgef (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm a 22yo Lebanese going to Adelaide for a 3 months visit next June. I was wondering what documents will I be needing. 
I heard that it's difficult to find a place to stay especially if I had to deal with agents. But wouldn't it be okay if I provide documents like my passport, credit card, bank account etc...?
And yes, I can pay the 3 months in advance.
Is there any website that offers houses for rent without having to deal with agents. I prefer not sharing the place.
Thanks!


----------

